# Some pics of Trinidad and Tobago



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Check them out!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

More...........................


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

No comments??...i bet if it was a fish the thread would be swarming with posts.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I gotta go visit someday.....




Does an island in the Caribbean count as freshwater????


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great man. Reminds me when I went. Asa Wright is definitely a very awesome place. 

Did you do any fish hunting at all?

When I went I was picking up guppies and rivulus hartii for the research lab I was working for. I was mainly along the north coast not far from Asa Wright.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh gosh! Those picks turned out so well!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a cute gecko there =]

Does anyone know what type of spider that is?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

zjafry said:


> Looks great man. Reminds me when I went. Asa Wright is definitely a very awesome place.
> 
> Did you do any fish hunting at all?
> 
> When I went I was picking up guppies and rivulus hartii for the research lab I was working for. I was mainly along the north coast not far from Asa Wright.


Well actually i saw some cichlids in the water and i went catfish fishing but after 3 hours....nothing..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

shark said:


> Well actually i saw some cichlids in the water and i went catfish fishing but after 3 hours....nothing..


Noodling? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noodling


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Noodling?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noodling


Lool ..... we set a cast out and the catfish kept eating the bait or getting off the line. Also the gecko you saw in the picture is actually a woodslave gecko


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, but the spider would freak me out completely. I am shivering all over just looking at that picture. Funny though, I used to live in a country that is teeming with those things too. I hate those things. Used to have nightmares of them clawling into my mouth while I was sleeping.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

shark said:


> Check them out!


SICK CROC MATE!

humming bird looks really nice too


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice, but the spider would freak me out completely. I am shivering all over just looking at that picture. Funny though, I used to live in a country that is teeming with those things too. I hate those things. Used to have nightmares of them clawling into my mouth while I was sleeping.


what country you use to live in?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait nah. Another trini on these forums? Wham now? I from St. James originally. LOL

Btw nice pics.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornputer said:


> Wait nah. Another trini on these forums? Wham now? I from St. James originally. LOL
> 
> Btw nice pics.


Thanks

Wah is this i hearing man. Nice to meet another Trini here on these forums, i am originally from san fernando man. I have a couple of turtles my self What part of Toronto u from ?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

shark said:


> what country you use to live in?


Heh, Vietnam. Has roaches the size of my thumbs too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

But Trini has roaches the size of 2 thumbs....


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

shark said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wah is this i hearing man. Nice to meet another Trini here on these forums, i am originally from san fernando man. I have a couple of turtles my self What part of Toronto u from ?


I'm on the far east end, Durham Region. But Toronto right there, so small ting.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornputer said:


> I'm on the far east end, Durham Region. But Toronto right there, so small ting.


yehhh boii small ting small ting



ChuckRum said:


> SICK CROC MATE!
> 
> humming bird looks really nice too


Thanks steve irwin


----------

